# Two headed snake eats mice



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 26, 2012)

Two-headed snake eats mice

Two heads are better than one, the old saying goes and that certainly seems to be the case for an exhibition of exotic animals in Poland which is drawing crowds with a two-headed snake. 

The rare boa constrictor named Hydra is currently residing at Szczecin in Poland's northwest but is set to tour the nation's Baltic coast.

Most snakes born with two heads do not live for long making four-year-old Hydra even more of a freak of nature.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 26, 2012)

Erk!

Is that a Tassie Boa?


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so cool

With both heads eating also lol. Wouldn't want them to swallow at the same time


----------



## Dreaper (Aug 26, 2012)

BEST....NAME...EVER... hydra


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 26, 2012)

Poor thing.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 26, 2012)

And what happens when they go for the same mouse?


----------



## Revell13 (Aug 26, 2012)

Creeeeeeeeeepy


----------

